# Towing a trailer up hwy 4



## camp219 (Jan 4, 2008)

Is it fit to travel from the west, through Stockton to angels camp then up to Lake Alpine with this vehicle. Any suggestion...?


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

what are you using to tow with?


----------

